# Women's Favorite Ways For Men to Initiate Sex?



## Gunthar (Sep 2, 2012)

I would like to know what are the favorite ways women like their husbands or boyfriends to initiate sex?

I ask as in our relationship I generally wait for the opportunity or hint by my wife....green light...go!

I would like to be more the aggressor and initiate sex but NOT go overboard and ruin the potential.

Looking for those ways to take the lead and truly turn on your SO!


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Throw me over his shoulder and then to the room and on the bed. If hes tired, he pulls me onto his lap and kisses and fondles me. Sometimes whispers something sexy into my ear.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

All he says is "let's get naked". Works for me.

If I initiate, I'll just lock the bedroom door when were both in there, hop into bed and pull the covers up to my neck.. He loves it! 

I always have to make sure the kids are occupied or they knock on the door wanting something.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Honestly I like it most when he walks straight up, grabs me firmly by the back of the head (maybe by the hair if I'm lucky) and kisses me hard. That tells me he must have me right now, which I love.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Women respond to gushy emotional stuff. So be sweet. Tell her how pretty she looks. That you are so happy to have her in your life. That you love her. 

It's a total turn on.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

Gunthar said:


> I would like to know what are the favorite ways women like their husbands or boyfriends to initiate sex?
> 
> I ask as in our relationship I generally wait for the opportunity or hint by my wife....green light...go!
> 
> ...


Huge TURN OFF...jussayin  Things I wish my hubs would do.....

my neck is VERY sensitive..he knows this, but RARELY goes there 

Making out...we now only do that DURING sex  He wll refuse my deep kisses any other time.....

Sitting and cuddling with me..making moves while cuddling...not in his own chair with his face stuffed into his cell phone....

To simply throw me up against the wall and stick his tongue down my throat when I walk in from work.....

Hope this helps....

based on the inactivity in this thread.....it isn't a very popular topic....BUT SHOULD BE!!!


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I am kinda primal here. I want him to walk up, put his hand down my pants, tell me how much his hard cvck wants my wet pvssy and get me wet. Preferably when then moment is right (we are alone, kids are asleep or occupied, etc.) to take advantage of the situation at hand. Then just do it. Take control, take me like you've been fantasizing about it all day and can't wait a second longer.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I am kinda primal here. I want him to walk up, put his hand down my pants, tell me how much his hard cvck wants my wet pvssy and get me wet. Preferably when then moment is right (we are alone, kids are asleep or occupied, etc.) to take advantage of the situation at hand. Then just do it. Take control, take me like you've been fantasizing about it all day and can't wait a second longer.


How i wish more women were like you HJ ! No roses , chocalates or sweet notes ............ just the knowledge that your man was semi - hard all day thinking .... fantasizing of who he was going to go to bed with that evening and what he was going to do .... kudos :smthumbup:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Just being grabbed and kissed deeply....then moving one. Gets me almost every time.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife says I can have her anytime I forcibly pick her up and carry her up the stairs to the bedroom in protest, just like Rhett Butler. Problem is we live in a ranch style house.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> How i wish more women were like you HJ ! No roses , chocalates or sweet notes ............ just the knowledge that your man was semi - hard all day thinking .... fantasizing of who he was going to go to bed with that evening and what he was going to do .... kudos :smthumbup:


I like flowers every now and then, not really into chocolates and notes are sweet. But it's not what gets me horny

I wanna get physical


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I like flowers every now and then, not really into chocolates and notes are sweet. But it's not what gets me horny
> 
> I wanna get physical


Yeesss ....... like i said if more women were like this !!!??? Soo much easier to get her " going " if us men didnt have to worry about feelings and sweetness ....... just raw passion and lust is soo soo much ummmmm simpler  !!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Takes my hand and leads me to the bedroom.

Wraps his arms around from behind and starts kissing my neck.

Laying in bed about to doze off and he starts running his hands up and down my body very slowly and drawing circles with his fingers at the top of my thighs but never actually touches the hot spots - has me wide awake and begging for it.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

I vote for being picked up and carried to the bedroom, or being dragged there by the hand. Or grabbed and kissed hard. I like the 'You are so sexy, I need to have you right NOW' line whispered in my ear. Start undressing me. Send me a hot text even if you are in the next room.

Does this ever happen to me? No, sadly.

Too often, my guy just touches my shoulder in bed, or starts stroking my arm. It is not hot. Sometimes that is just depressing, even when I'm horny it turns me right off because it is so passive.

I don't think "You're pretty and I love you" is sexy. It is sweet but not sexy. I'd rather hear that when he doesn't want sex.

Do you guys see a pattern in all the responses here? Do something hot like grabbing her and picking her up!

One thing I'd like (but many women probably wouldn't) is if my H walked up to me naked with an erection without saying a word. No way I could resist that. I'm medium to high drive, not all of these work with on LD women. But even LD women want some hot proposal like you find them irresistible and have to have them NOW better then coy touches on their arm. It is better if you take blatant physical action (I mean like a hard kiss, not crotch grabbing unless she's HD like HopelesslyJaded) and act confident like you don't expect the woman to turn you down instead of asking a question.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Kari said:


> I vote for being picked up and carried to the bedroom, or being dragged there by the hand. Or grabbed and kissed hard. I like the 'Your so sexy, I need to have you right NOW' line. Start undressing me.
> 
> Does this ever happen to me? No, sadly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> My wife says I can have her anytime I forcibly pick her up and carry her up the stairs to the bedroom in protest, just like Rhett Butler. Problem is we live in a ranch style house.


That's a problem, seriously? Just pick her up and carry her into the bedroom from another room. Set up some obstacles like boxes to climb over, be creative.

This is one reason GWTW is a popular book/movie. Most romance novels (bodice rippers) have stuff like this too. If she is too heavy to carry, just drag her by the hand (somewhat quickly, NOT slowly, sweetly, and coyly!). It is not rocket science.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> my husband did this once and I think I surprised him by "taking matters into my own hands" so to speak. What was even hotter was that no words were spoken the entire time.
> 
> Ironically he hasn't done that since:scratchhead:


What's wrong with some guys???? I've told my H he could do this and never would get turned down, but he never has.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you all women.

Today I just crawled up on top of the wife and started kissing her without asking. Too bad the kids were around.

She seems to like that.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Mine is guilty of doing this in the mornings. He'll do that till I wake up and then it pisses me off! I think I'd rather wake up to him already between my legs.



I dream of waking up with him moving inside me. But I usually don't need much lube, this wouldn't work on women who tend to be drier. Still I think he'd need to lube up a bit first to get it in if I'm asleep.
I've asked for this, hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

^ i would love to do this to my wife... she doesn't sleep real heavy however. maybe i should get her drugged up on some nyquil or something, then do it?  j/k


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

mattyjman said:


> ^ i would love to do this to my wife... she doesn't sleep real heavy however. maybe i should get her drugged up on some nyquil or something, then do it?  j/k


This reminds me of a time when my husband thought he was gonna be sneaky when I was drunk and passed out several years ago. I laid there and let him have his little fun pretending to be out. The next morning I asked him what idiot wouldn't realize their ass had been violated when they woke up in the morning.


----------



## cub!chy (May 7, 2012)

It has been made very, very clear to me, that the best way to initiate is always with a massage, back, foot, head, any massage. I can initate anyway that i want, but with a massage she is hot and heavy in around 15 minutes. Never fails, from a guy 13 years married, 3 boys under 6. We are intimate usually intimate 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

cub!chy said:


> It has been made very, very clear to me, that the best way to initiate is always with a massage, back, foot, head, any massage. I can initate anyway that i want, but with a massage she is hot and heavy in around 15 minutes. Never fails, from a guy 13 years married, 3 boys under 6. We are intimate usually intimate 4-5 times a week.


This is my exact gameplan tonight ...... and ohh along with a bottle of Chardonnay !!! Gotta get the children alseep nice and early


----------



## Gunthar (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright ladies.......and gents....

I see many of the ways are quite straight-forward......carry her, walk up with an erection....

I was under the impression a woman needed "prepping" in order to get her into the mood before sex.

Based on the comments in this post one could surmise that it may be an old wives-tale (ha, ha...had to do that one  ).


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I will add this other alternative way that sex gets initiated at my house. He shaves me. I know ya'll might find that odd but it is something that got started when I was pregnant with my youngest son and I am guessing he either just likes doing it or he recognized the easiest way to get me to have sex.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Gunthar said:


> Alright ladies.......and gents....
> 
> I see many of the ways are quite straight-forward......carry her, walk up with an erection....
> 
> ...


I feel the need to add some caveats. I feel most any woman would like being picked up and carried, or given a hard passionate kiss and being told 'I want you'.

But DON"T try the 'walking up naked with erection' or starting something when she's asleep unless you know your wife is HD (able to get into the moood very quickly) like HopelesslyJaded or I. A LD woman wouldn't like it and might dial 911.

I usually don't want my H to stick it in without about 5 minutes of passionate kissing first (well, maybe 10% of the time because it's hot but I could delay him if I wanted). Five minutes of kissing is enough foreplay for me, but each woman requires a different amount or type of foreplay. Some women really need to receive oral before they can get horny and some need a vibrator or for you to touch their clit during intercourse.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

It totally depends what time of the month. Sorry ladies, but it's true. I'm suprised no guys mentioned it and no ladies admit it.

The Christian Grey stuff will have you begging sometimes, and other times it'll have you crying "is this what you think of me?"

The rose petals trail, Italian music, and home cooked meal will have you breathing heavy some nights, but other times you'll be rolling your eyes and thinking "what a pansy."

Sometimes you love my stubble and the brake pad grease on my jeans, and other times you want my hair gelled up, cologne on, and pressed tux shirt.

A lot of times, when she's just home from the gym, work, kids' stuff, etc, she's not shaved, etc and just not in the mood. We might be able to get going, but her mind will be on other things and it's tougher for her to get into it and get off. I have learned to respect that... "you wanna hop in the shower and meet me on the couch in a few? wink"

The fact of the matter is that, as a guy, you have not only learn what each woman's comfort zone and body confidence is (positions, toys, more into gspot vs more clit, etc). You also have to learn at least the basics of their cycle and when they're in the mood... and for what. A lot of that is just communication, sharing fantasies, making her life less stressful, occasional breaks from sex, etc. Just my exp


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Some more suggestions:

When I fantasize, I don't imagine my H coming up smiling and saying 'Let's get naked' and wiggling his eyebrows and putting a hand on my shoulder. That's too coy and cutesy, not a turn on. In my fantasy, my H has a totally serious expression and looks me in the eye while starting to undress me or pick me up and carry me. Then he undresses himself (don't make your wife undress herself unless she seems to want to). Best if the H can whip his own clothes off quickly (else it is boring for W), but undressing her slowly or ripping her clothes off quickly are both good (do both on different days for variety).

Make it a bit different each time - approach her in a different room, do things in a different order, don't always say the exact same thing.

It's OK if you smile after a minute but don't start out smiling when you first start things. If my H came on strong and passionate, I'd probably smile or laugh out of delight but I wouldn't want him to smile back at first.

I would like my H to (once in a while) tell me to go put on something sexy.

Sometimes (once in a while) tell me an order such as 'get on your knees'. 

You have to change it up, not overuse any particular one thing, sometimes be more sweet and sometimes more rough. Once in a while set a romantic scene with candles, but at least as often just come on serious (like you are so overcome with passion you aren't in control of yourself).

But ALWAYS wait for her to have her O first, unless she tells you to 'go ahead'. If you accidentally go first, don't leave her unsatisfied.

I asked my H to surprise me and ravish me sometime, and he tried it once. He thought I wasn't being ravished 'correctly' because I kissed him back so hard (didn't resist him) and because I asked him to change position (because he was getting too close too fast). So I guess I needed to be clearer about what I meant by being ravished. I meant being grabbed and carried to bed, for him to be a bit rough, maybe give me orders. But I did NOT mean I wanted to resist (maybe that would be a fun game once in a great while, but normally I want to be passionate back), and I did NOT mean I didn't want him to wait for me to O first.

Go to the bookstore and leaf through some bodice rippers to find the sex scenes (not saying you have to buy the book). The guys in those books don't act cutesy and coy, they act serious. Learn to rip some bodices, you guys.

I remember when I was 13 years old I found a book in my parents' bookshelf called 'The Fountainhead' and was impressed by the sex scene. (I still remember the sex scene, but today I resent that book because it caused harm to the U.S. economy policy - the politics in that book were a major influence on Alan Greenspan and several of the deregulation advocates.) My parents owned no bodice rippers or romance novels but this had a scene that was exactly the same type. The leading lady in the book stares at and lusts over a man working at a quarry site (who unbeknownst to her at the time was the genius leading man who was doing manual labor temporarily for personal reasons). She comes to watch the quarry since her family owns it or something like that. They never speak. But one day suddenly he's in her apartment (he's broken in) and he 'takes her' with a very serious expression on his face, without saying a single word. HOT. She starts out surprised and then melts into him. Of course real rape is awful, but in bodice rippers the 'ravisher' is someone the W is secretly lusting over for weeks, and he is in love with her and totally respects her, but just can't control himself, etc.. A silly fantasy, yes, but there must be something in the female brain that likes this stuff.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

LearninAsWeGo said:


> It totally depends what time of the month. Sorry ladies, but it's true. I'm suprised no guys mentioned it and no ladies admit it.
> 
> The Christian Grey stuff will have you begging sometimes, and other times it'll have you crying "is this what you think of me?"
> 
> ...


This is very well said. For me, being post-menopausal, I don't have a 'cycle', but I like variety. Most women want both the sweet and the rough type of sex (on different days), so if you are only doing one or the other, she probably won't be as happy as she could be.


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

DW rejects male control in all forms, including sexual initiation.

Throw her over my shoulder and carry her up the stairs? She'd start bawling from frustration. Total buzzkill.

Take her hand and lead her to the bed with quiet intention? She'd pull away before we left the living room, then use a high, loud voice to destroy my resolve.

She rejects anything from me which looks like an attempt to grow our relationship. No, sir, she's quite happily the emotional and sexual gatekeeper.

I have to wait for her to initiate....which requires some kind of awesome planetary alignment which seems to occur only a half-dozen times a year or less.

I thank the stars for my right hand.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Left hand for a different vibe.

At least your planets align more than mine, my wife waits for some sort of galactic alignment.

All different marriages.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

Leobwin said:


> ...she's quite happily the emotional and sexual gatekeeper.
> 
> I have to wait for her to initiate....which requires some kind of awesome planetary alignment which seems to occur only a half-dozen times a year or less.
> 
> I thank the stars for my right hand.


This is a dangerous spot to be in.

Assuming you know how to reasonably meet a woman's needs and she isn't ugly or crushed with stress (kids, job, pregnancy, finances, house cleaning, etc), then I'd seriously sit her down and ask her if there's someone else. Not joking, unfortunately. If she says "no" and walks away or accuses you of cheating, then be very concerned.

If the question make her laugh, flip out, and tell you you're off your rocker, then laugh also, offer her a glass of wine, and tell her you are very attracted to her.

I'd say it's normal for the woman to be the gatekeeper 70/30 or 80/20, but 100% is just crazy. If you're meeting her needs, she should have respect for yours also. I tactfully tell my wife when I'm not getting enough sex (after all, it does "help me sleep"). Sometimes I get a BJ or hand job, sometimes I get sex, or if she's on cycle or just too stressed, I get a smile and "go watch some porn." Say la vi

Whatever you do, don't fall into trading for sex (giving her tons of oral, doing more than your usual share of housework, more gifts or money for her, letting her pick vacations, etc). Those things have to come for no reason, or with genuine care. Trading the woman's sex for the man's wallet/time/work is how you ruin true intimacy permanently. 

The more empowered a woman is, the better your sex will be. You want her having sex because she's horny and she trusts you, not because she owes you and it's her wifely duty. You have to get her hot during the day with texts or flowers at work, or just looking her up and down in the kitchen. Do these things frequently, even if she doesn't "deserve" it based on recent history. The hard part is to not stop trying or get frustrated when there's a dry spell in her sex drive.

The real bad spells (more than about a week in my case) are when you bring up the "is there someone else?" Or, depending on your relationship, you even can try the "I'm worried about the way I've been looking at other women lately." That will snap her back preeeetty fast (assuming you are a reasonably attractive/successful guy). Trust me.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

@gunthar...This thread has been perhaps the most helpful threads that I have read lately. Thanks also to all the responses. I am going to try these suggestions and see what happens.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

LearninAsWeGo said:


> The real bad spells (more than about a week in my case) are when you bring up the "is there someone else?" Or, depending on your relationship, you even can try the "I'm worried about the way I've been looking at other women lately." That will snap her back preeeetty fast (assuming you are a reasonably attractive/successful guy). Trust me.


That is what I will do. Sometimes I will say I had a dream I was having sex with some hot woman. 

In the past I would say that I have been looking at other women a lot. So I agree with that.

I will also say I am afraid that I may have an affair...at that point, I feel that I am just begging for sex.

So if I am willing to wait for her to initiate sex...It is always better. The hard part is what to to untlil she is ready. I would rather her take care of me than myself. 

Sometimes I will talk about some other woman a lot...she may get a little worried.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Already Gone said:


> That is what I will do. Sometimes I will say I had a dream I was having sex with some hot woman.
> 
> In the past I would say that I have been looking at other women a lot. So I agree with that.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that kind of mind game would get you an "oh yeah?". I would feel challenged and threatened and not in a motivating way.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree Jaded... In the past 20 years, that has been the only thing that has worked. For 18 years, I did the romance and it NEVER worked. 

I don't care anymore, Just look at my user name. she never even thinks about sex until I stop trying, then she wonders whats going on. I know it's not normal, but I gave up the effort I did before that never worked. So yes, it is a mind game.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

romantic_guy said:


> @gunthar...This thread has been perhaps the most helpful threads that I have read lately. Thanks also to all the responses. I am going to try these suggestions and see what happens.


Me & my husband layed on our bedroom floor tonight and talked about some of these responses.... I too, would like to experience some of what was shared here by the ladies...the dirtier primal posts anyway.... one could say... my husband is TOO MUCH of a Gentleman when it comes to sex..... and ....well... Love him dearly, but (many) women are similar to men in what we want in the bedroom. 

Example: 

Every man wants the LADY in the streets but the Sl** under the sheets ...







..... and women want the Romantic Gentleman outside of the bedroom - but the Hungry animal whose struggling to contain his passion for her..when they get off alone... at least that is how I feel ... bring it on like you NEED it now baby.....Oh what that has the capability of doing ! 

It's just how it works ~ my hubby is getting older, he ain't that young Vibrant "ready to go" stud anymore ... but I know in his







he wants to please me in every way. Gonna have to trust it. 

Thinking about picking this up too >>> 

Just **** Me! - What Women Want Men to Know About Taking Control in the Bedroom (A Guide for Couples) - Books

Tonight ....he used the word F*** (so not him) and joked in bed about not just touching my arm & being a total bore... referring to this


> *Kari said* : Too often, my guy just touches my shoulder in bed, or starts stroking my arm. It is not hot. Sometimes that is just depressing, even when I'm horny it turns me right off because it is so passive.


 When I am in the mood, absolutely nothing turns me off- so long as he wants to be there with me (always).... but switching it up, his being a little more than just "Sensual" will surely add some HOT sparks !!


----------



## old pilot (Oct 9, 2012)

Money usually works.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll press my body against hers when I'm walking past her. Slowly, but strongly push her against the wall and kiss her.

She seems to respond well to that for a mid day romp.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

Leobwin said:


> DW rejects male control in all forms, including sexual initiation.
> 
> Throw her over my shoulder and carry her up the stairs? She'd start bawling from frustration. Total buzzkill.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Do you know for sure or are these statements your assumptions?

If that is real, then you need to use right hand for something other than jerking off.... Like calling a lawyer or a therapist.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I'm sorry that kind of mind game would get you an "oh yeah?". I would feel challenged and threatened and not in a motivating way.


It's not a mind game.

My wife has very high sex drive, and so do I. If one of us is not 'in the mood' for a week or more, that's odd. Chances are low that there's something of real concern going on, but it's not a crazy question when we both take care of our fitness, style, etc and are both social. We could both hurt eachother in a minute, and temptation is everywhere. Much more likely, though, the lull in sex drive might be work stress, might be kids... but it might be something dangerous. It's a legit question to "is there anything I should be worried about?"

The "I don't like the way I've been looking at other women lately" is also not a game. I'm a fairly high drive guy, and I work with 80+% women. If I'm not getting it for awhile at home, I do find my eyes wandering more at work, community, etc. That's just how it is: I have 'options' if I was a creep, but I want to be with my wife. I don't try to hurt her feelings, but I will tell her when I need more sex.

It's the same on her end: she's hot and could easily bang a lotta guys, but she wants to get that from me. She doesn't usually tell she needs more sex, but she will bring up when she needs different styles (more romantic, more wild, more spontaneous, etc). There's nights I'm tired and could just do a beer, some football, and bed... but if she's in the mood or wants to de-stress and a massage or orgasm would help her, I want to satisfy her. If I don't, that increases her drive... with the way she gets looks from many guys (myself most of all), I want to be the one for her.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, these replies just show how different we all are. The caveman approach would NOT work with me. My ex was like that. Although I rarely turned him down (he wanted it 2x a day and if he skipped a day would start commenting about cheating). 

He would walk up with an erection and say "What do you think about THIS?" as if I was supposed to be instantly wet and horny for him. Uh, no.

I'm much more compatible with the new guy although there are differences there as well - just easier to work out. He's either LD (I'm kinda in the middle) and/or we aren't quite comfortable yet. Time will tell.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Pay attention to her when she's least expecting. One of the hottest memories I have was one morning when I was getting dressed for work. I walked through the bedroom in a bra and panties and hubs just looks at me with 'that' look and says he can't believe how lucky he is. 

Another is when he's come up behind me, started kissing my neck and slowly letting his hands wander while I'm doing something where my hands are trapped, like washing the dishes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I think she has to feel like you are strong enough to take her by force, but caring enough to look after her safety.

If all you do is the lovey dovey wine and flowers and light touching stuff your gonna look like a wimp. She will see you like a cute puppy dog begging for food, not a man she wants to ****. On the other hand if you act like a male gorilla in heat she's gonna be scared of you. 

My wife has often said she liked me more than other men she dated because I have a rough side and a soft side and sometimes they both come out at the same time and she really likes that. She said the other guys were too much one way or the other.


----------



## Confused Chick (Oct 3, 2012)

Gunthar said:


> I would like to know what are the favorite ways women like their husbands or boyfriends to initiate sex?


I love when he comes up behind me and dominates me. Kisses and bites my neck/shoulder while groping my body and pulling clothing off (if i was dressed) with no concern of what I was doing before he walked in. The primal look in his eyes really gets me excited. And feeling his hard member against me just gets me excited. And he knows I have a weakness for it. 

I also love when he catches me after a shower and throws me on the bed and holds my legs open while burying his face in my naughty bits. But that is still the domination.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

When he grabs my hand and leads me to the bedroom.
Picks me up and carries me.
Whispers anything in my ear.
Gives me a wink and smile.
Tells me he wants to f me while we are in the shower.
Wakes me up kissing me like our lives depended on having sex.

He has never initiated in a way I don't like, probably because I love him and want to do it with him.


----------

